# AM I CRAZY? Just Bought Allied Seawind - Help!!



## Taffy1960

first Boat = Allied Seawind Ii


----------



## Bene505

Taffy,

Congratulations! You came to the right place (excepting the lawyer-motivated rule of not being able to post negative facts about any products). 

There's a thread on how to get the most out of Sailnet, to help with searches, etc. And there are surely other Seawind owners on board.

Just curious, did you buy my friend Glen's boat?


----------



## truehand

Hi Ian,
I know the feeling well!
Surveys can be a little overrated anyway, they miss things too and besides, _anything_ can be fixed, anything.
I, too, bought a boat (albeit, smaller) without a survey and sight unseen! It was the most rewarded risk I've ever taken, by far. "risk is rewarded, recklessness punished"
Speaking from my experience, you did the right thing. I suspect it will all work out even better than you can imagine!!!

I just took a look at a Seawind ketch on yachtworld 'Rainflower' GORGEOUS!

Are you gonna sail her back to the UK?

follow your bliss!

dave


----------



## deniseO30

Congrats on 1st of the 2 happiest days of boat ownership! Pictures pictures pictures Please! there's one at my yacht club. A-36 nice boat!


----------



## camaraderie

Ian... welcome and congratulations. Fine boats!


----------



## mrwuffles

Welcome sounds awesome, what is life with out a little risk?


----------



## sailingfool

Taffy1960 said:


> ... I have bought an Allied Seawind II, 1976. ketch. _ (wait for it = bought kind of blind at a good price, yes I know I should / will get a survey etc etc please don't chastise me too hard..) But I am after all-- semi crazy, and in love with the dream. _
> 
> ...


Just gotta say it, for the benefit of other Sailnets who may be encouraged do something so utterly rash..without a survey you have absolutely no idea what a "good price" for that boat was. I hope you show more caution when you head towards water that is over your head.


----------



## bubb2

You know that you just joined a cult. No not Sailnet, Allied owners. Great Boats and the owners are fanatical about them.

Allied Seawind II Home Page


----------



## truehand

sailingfool said:


> Just gotta say it, for the benefit of other Sailnets who may be encouraged do something so utterly rash..without a survey you have absolutely no idea what a "good price" for that boat was. I hope you show more caution when you head towards water that is over your head.


Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. The fearful are caught as often as the bold.
Helen Keller


----------



## Bene505

Taffy1960 said:


> Hi Ben505,
> 
> thanks or the encouraging message.
> 
> is glen a friend of yours ?
> 
> my e mail is dr dot ianscott hat yahoo dot com
> would be good to hear from you!
> 
> Ian


Yes, I've known Glenn for years.

You might want to edit your email to something like "dr dot ianscott hat yahoo dot com" everyone will know what you mean, but the spammer's robot programs won't pick it up as they scour the web looking for emails to spam.


----------



## sailaway21

Since we're quoting people here.....I'd advise that from here on out you make haste slowly. (g)

Congratulations, get your survey, and then begin the long process of figuring out everything she needs to fly south. I wouldn't be too eager to put to sea for that trip until I had a hundred hours or so in her underway. There's worse things to do than shake down a boat in NY Harbor.


----------



## Bene505

Yes, you bought Glenn's boat. I just talked with him.

Glenn is a neighbor, best friend, and a straight shooter. He's a good guy to deal with. For instance, he handed-down to me a baby backpack, that he could have put on eBay for $70. (Reminds me I should pass it on to the next person.) He inherited the boat and doesn't know much about sailboats at all. I don't really know much more than that. I haven't seen the boat. With 6 (usually 7 of us), we needed something bigger.

If you want to celebrate the deal, Glenn likes to have a shot or two of scotch.

You can use Sailnet to help find a crew. I did, to good success.


----------



## Taffy1960

Hi Bene 505,

thats great ... good to know. thanks for the recomendation. He sounds a good guy on the phone. I'll be up there mid april. I'll be carrying a good quality scotch !! Hope we can meet then. 

This sailnet is great for sharing. Good people are still out there!

Ian


----------



## CalebD

Ian, er, Taffy,

This internet 'thingy' is shrinking the world as we know it. Bene505 is good friends with the seller of your Allied. I have met and sailed with Bene505 (aka Brad) through and because of this website. You will meet all kinds here but most of them are just insane about boats ('welcome to the asylum'). 
Buying without a survey is considered a bit daft especially for the size (and presumably cost) of boat you are now the proud owner of. Worse things have happened recently in the financial markets though then your purchase. Get a survey done and if there are items that need to be addressed before you get here in April drop me a line via the private message (PM to sailnet addicts) facility here. You do need 10 posts to be able to access the PM facility though so keep on posting here.
It turns out that I am in the NY area and have way too much time on my hands and would love to help you in any capacity I can. Heck, I would even go and photograph the boat for you as it is now for free. My only constraints are that I have my own boats (yes, boatS as in plural, so who is crazy here?) to get ready to put in the water.
Welcome to the club and cheers!


----------



## Taffy1960

Hi CalebD,

Small world alright. Brad's been really helpful. You have a Tartan 27? I was looking at those, -- nice boats. Happy though with the seawind .... 

Thanks for the help offer ... fantastic ... I may take you up on that. For example I need to locate a surveyor to list the work I'll have to do, and a mechanic to check out the motor. Any recomendations welcome. Here's my private e mail so as not to clog up the board. 
dr.ianscott at yahoo dot com

I'll look forward to your mail.
thanks
Ian (Taffy is a nickname given to all those from Wales, the land of singing and rugby)


----------



## sailingdog

Congratulations Ian. Welcome to sailnet as well.


Taffy1960 said:


> FIRST BOAT = ALLIED SEAWIND II
> 
> Some of you may have felt this on the purchase of your first boat.
> It's 4:30 am. I have a mixture of feelings loosely based around EXCITEMENT and FEAR!
> 
> After over a year researching reviews, reading the excellent posts on this site, etc. I have bought an Allied Seawind II, 1976. ketch. _ (wait for it = bought kind of blind at a good price, yes I know I should / will get a survey etc etc please don't chastise me too hard..) But I am after all-- semi crazy, and in love with the dream. _
> 
> She's been well looked after. One owner. Original engine. Will need electronics package (recommendations anyone?)


What electronics are you looking to get? Radar? Instruments? Chartplotter? VHF? SSB? AIS? EPIRB?

Personally, I'd recommend the TackTick instruments-the T104 package specifically, which will give you speed, wind, depth, temp, and an NMEA 0183 interface.

For radar/chartplotter, I'd recommend going with Garmin. The Garmin 18HD has been very well recommended by a knowledgeable user here by the name of Maine Sail. I have used their chartplotters and have been very happy with them.

For VHF, I'd say the Icom M504 is a good one, with full Class D DSC, including NMEA 0183 input/output.

SSB, the Icom 802 is the way to go.

EPIRB-I would recommend the ACR Globalfix iPro, which has a small LCD display so that you can read the position data off of the integrated GPS.



> I'm a 48 yo Brit (academic/writer) and she's in New York. The plan? 15-20 April 09, Paint the bottom (advice please, she's been sanded/blasted = which paint? Technique?)


I'd recommend using Interlux Interprotect 2000E to barrier coat the bottom and then paint with the bottom paint of your choice.



> Put her in the water, mount masts etc. Overhaul / check engine condition. Then, I'd thought I'd pay / invite anyone who has more experience than me to come sailing. That way I can feel more confident on the boat. So the invitations there anyone --
> 
> Oh, the plan after? All being well, end April, sail her down the coast to Florida. Once again passengers welcome!!


Would help if you said where she was lying... I'm sure there are quite a few members near where she is... Obviously, on the east coast someplace. Might even get some volunteers for crew.



> It's a tall order. I'm not what I'd call an experienced sailor. And although it may not appear that way, common sense available + willingness to learn.
> 
> Maybe (hopefully) I'll be laughing at this post years on, with many nautical miles under my belt --
> 
> For now - I just can't sleep !
> 
> IAN


Congratulations... post photos when you can. I generally recommend that you get a flickr.com, photobucket.com or other photo sharing website account, and upload the photos there. Then, once you have 10 posts, you can link to them by using the provided IMG code that they have.


----------



## Taffy1960

Thanks for the tips everyone -- very helpful.. these communities are great !! well done to the administrators!! 

My boat hull # 34 is in Northport, ny I'll be there mid april if anyone is curious to see her on the hard. I'll be painting first, then putting her in the water. Volunteers/ crew / spectators welcome!!! 

Ian


----------



## mrwuffles

Hey I am located right near Northport harbor is the boat in Brittania?
I would love to help you out getting her ready on weekends just got to ask my dad.


----------



## chall03

Ok Taffy, You have your ten posts now so PICTURES!!!!!!!
Welcome to Sailnet, and to the nightmare err umm I mean dream of sailboat ownership


----------



## Taffy1960

Dream or nightmare? mmm Well, it has to be a dream to reach exotic islands, sample unusual cultures, taste forgotten foods, cross oceans chased by dolphins, visit the sites of old Europe, sail up the Nile ...... (insert yours here .....)
And the nightmare? Better you tell me.

Mr Mrwuffles ........ yes she's at Britannia, Northport. Happy to have you along. Mid april I'll be painting and putting her in the water. Send me your e mail. 

Here's a pic of the hull.


----------



## chall03

Nightmares hmm ok.

There was the day I got my first yacht, and in the middle of heavy rain shower as I passed a lee shore the engine died.... There was no wind, so my then girlfriend and I inflated the dinghy and with it and its little 3.3hp outboard towed the yacht 3 hours to our mooring in the rain!

Then there was the day the ferry hit me as I was anchoring, oh yeah and the day I hit the Ferry..........and then the day I decided to go the wrong side of the channel marker cause it looked deep enough to me........or the time I gave Dad a go at taking the boat into the Marina and we rammed a lovingly restored wooden Ketch....

One of the biggest nightmares was when I realized that the lead keel on my first boat had severe rust damage and the repair was going to cost too much with no guarantee of the problem not resurfacing, I would have to sell her.

Your right though the dream makes it all worth it. I have learned so much from these experiences, with plenty more still to learn I will continue to chase the dream despite the nightmares.


----------



## mrwuffles

Ouch ramming a restored ketch does not sound like fun.........I think I am going to have nightmares from that one.


----------



## chall03

I still have nightmares about it.

My dad has alot of motor boating experience, so i figured of course he would be fine putting my little boat into a slip. Alas no, he came in far too fast and totally misjudged the angles so he aborted at the last minute.... as he aborted though he panicked and wasn't really thinking about where the boat was headed and at full ramming speed we hit the ketch on the starboard aft quarter. I was on the bow and tried my best to deflect but it wasn't much good, our pullpit trashed a staunchion and their lifelines and then.....crunch. 

I got the number of the ketch owner from the Marina, and it was one of the hardest calls i've ever made! Far more nerve wrecking than calling a girl!
Luckily he was a really nice guy, I payed full costs and he was very understanding and gave me alot of good advice.


----------



## richardb123

*Allied Seawind*

Hi - I just found this thread. I was very interested in this boat - but as I live in Victoria BC it proved impossible to get down to see it before it sold. Congratulations. I also spoke at lenght with the yard and had a good feeling about it. How is it working out?


----------



## Taffy1960

Hi,

Yeah sorry I "stole " it from you. 

Like all boats this age, she needs some work. We'll be putting her in the water in a week or so's time if you are around.

Ian


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Congratulations. Seawind ketches are legendary. You can easily get by without a full survey. Talk to a good sailmaker, a rigger, a marine mechanic and a boatbuilder, and they'll tell you what to look for and how to fix it. If you have a diesel, spend an hour with a diesel mechanic going over the equipment and the bleed method. The rigger will point out the best methods of setting up the rig for now and the future, according to your budget and your sailing skills. Same with the sailmaker. Just talk to the experts, save yourself a lot of time and expensive mistakes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*G'day. New old boat owner*

Soverel 37 sloop, 1972. Centerboard 3'6"/9.0'. Just bought her as an ebay bride, and was greatly surprised when I finally got to see her down in Hampton VA at the slip. This oldy worldy looking sloop is very conventional down below, with huge storage under the cockpit, and overall is built solid. The deck and coach house appear to be solid fg with big dogdown ports. No leaks. She came with a fairly new 24hp diesel, runs sweet.

I expect her to be pretty tender with only 3'6" draft, but that makes it a dream in the Bahamas, where I plan to winter this year.

So now it's commissioning time, haul, wash, bottom paint, minor rig work, sail maintenance and some brightwork and general elbowgrease. Then a run up to New England from Norfolk VA - outside or gunkholing up the Chessie? TBD


----------



## richardb123

Keep my email in case it ever come stime to sell.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## CalebD

Ian,
Glad you are getting some work done on her and welcome to New York. Spring is a nice time of year here.
I will be launching my Tartan 27' this coming weekend but I would love to meet you some time before you head off on your new Allied which I briefly visited.
I hope you had a brilliant time in Chile.


----------



## richardb123

*Allied Seawind II*

If the boat is basically sound you got an unbeliveable deal, based on the last asking price I saw. In fact, at first I thought it was too low - and probably a scam. You can put 20k into that boat and still be into it for less than asking price for many of these boats. Lucky you. Thanks for the offer to visit but I live about 4,000 miles away. Otherwise I would be right there. Ian, if and when you decide to sell please shoot me an email. I may very well be interested. [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Just signed up...Taffy, you made my heart soar with that post.
I'm just starting my search.
Wish me luck!


----------



## anthon

Nothing beats the feeling of excitement when buying your first boat


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Wish I were closer, I'd love to crew for you. Yes, you were crazy to buy without survey, but crazy is essential when you sail small boats! Yes, you wer lucky to get her in good condition at a great price, but lucky is the man who sails! Well done!


----------



## Bene505

And did you buy Glenn a scotch?

Not surprised you got a great deal, the seller is one of my best friends. Good guy.

(Suggest you change your email in post #5 above, or expect to create a new email for yourself as the spammers find your current one.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Congrats!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Launch*

Hi Ian,

Have you launched yet? I work not far from Glen Cove and live about half way to Montauk.

Charlie


----------



## Bene505

CalebD helped him with the first part of the trip south. At least I think the picture of CalebD with the Statue Of Liberty in that bachground was on Ian's boat.

I'm wondering how his voyage to Florida is going. (We ought to have a sailnet-loaden GPS trackker on some of these interesting Sailnet poster's boats.)


----------



## CalebD

Last heard from Ian was around Norfolk, VA.
He went all the way 'outside' SOLO if I understand correctly.
He has updated his 'Crew Wanted' thread here and there and could probably use an extra set of hands for his push south to Miami if you've got the time, inclination and money to get yourself there and back.


----------



## Shillelagh09

*SeawindIIinNJ*

Saw post about buying Allied Seawind II -presently partner in 76 in NJ -great cruising yacht but in close quarters with current and wind best have a lan to include use of spring lines. Anyway we are putting her up for sale /sail as I have moved on to an Islander36 and partner has need to do other stuff. So contact me if can give any insights. Shillelagh09


----------

